# Selling gold



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

Has anyone seen the TV add (on uk tv) about a company that buys your old/unwanted gold chains rings etc?

You contact them they send you a prepaid envelope to post the gold to, they evaluate a price and if you agree to the price offered they send you  the cash, if not they send the gold back to you.

Is there a company in Ireland that does this?


----------



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

I found the answer to my question, but don't know how to delete this post.


----------



## dave2k (14 Aug 2009)

Be VERY careful, these companies are borderline scams.

Do a search for cash4gold and see how it works. You NEVER get the real value of your gold.


----------



## mercman (14 Aug 2009)

dave2k said:


> Be VERY careful, these companies are borderline scams.



I'm afraid to say that you are 100% correct. I know somebody who has a similar business, (pawnbroking) in the UK (he is 100% legit). His business has expanded 5 fold in the past year due to the gangsterism of disreputable outfits buying Gold at the wrong price.


----------



## Cat101 (14 Aug 2009)

Oh dear! Thanks, 
I was just searching for an Irish company that buys gold and found this
 they  help the 'Jack & Jill Foundation'
Can it be that bad?


----------

